# Byron Scott gets to work with LeBron-less Cavs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- His smile stretched from ear-to-ear, the kind of look often seen on the face of a coach watching his team play for the first time. Flanked by a pair of assistants, freshly minted Cleveland coach Byron Scott looked on intently from his courtside seat as a group of players comprised mostly of Cavaliers wannabes endeavored to catch his eye. So enthused was Scott on this day that it was easy to forget he had just taken on the most difficult coaching job in the NBA.
> 
> Or is it?
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/writers/chris_mannix/07/14/summer.league.notebook/index.html


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

At first I thought the Cavs should essentially pull a Wizards move and just start dropping players to try and rebuild. But then I realized that Cleveland isn't such a hot FA destination. So I'm not sure if that would work. Cavs team has some serious issues now. They aren't good enough to do much. They aren't bad enough to get a good draft position. They aren't a great FA locale. The Owner could of possible scared a lot of stars off with his Post-lebron rant.

Bottomline, that team could be seriously screwed unless then get lucky in another draft and land another superstar.


----------

